# Call of Duty Fatal Error



## wollyhead (Jul 11, 2004)

i'm not the smartest guy with computers and such so i was directed here for help...

when opening call of duty i get a fatal error that says this - user interface is version 9, expected 8.

i believe it is a sound problem. I have a Intel(r) 82801BA/BAM AC'97 Audio Controller. 

I believe the installation of Seismovision 2.26 was the cause of this problem some how. System Restore was turned off.

This is what comes up in my Call of duty console when trying to open the game. 

------- Miles sound system initialization -------
Attempting 11 kHz 16 bit stereo sound
2D provider initialized at 9104528 0 39255412
available 3D providers:
Aureal A3D Interactive (TM)
Aureal A3D 2.0 (TM)
DirectSound3D Software Emulation
DirectSound3D Hardware Support
DirectSound3D 7+ Software - Pan and Volume
DirectSound3D 7+ Software - Light HRTF
DirectSound3D 7+ Software - Full HRTF
Creative Labs EAX 3 (TM)
Creative Labs EAX 2 (TM)
Creative Labs EAX (TM)
RAD Game Tools RSX 3D Audio
Dolby Surround
Miles Fast 2D Positional Audio
using 3D provider 'Miles Fast 2D Positional Audio'
32 max 3D channels
------- Miles successfully initialized -------
----- CL_Shutdown -----
RE_Shutdown( 1 )
Shutting down OpenGL subsystem
...wglMakeCurrent( NULL, NULL ): success
...deleting GL context: success
...releasing DC: success
...destroying window
...resetting display
...shutting down QGL
...unloading OpenGL DLL
-----------------------
Hunk_Clear: reset the hunk ok
User Interface is version 9, expected 8


----------



## colmaca (Jul 12, 2003)

looks like you used the Seismovision program which modified your codmp.exe back to version 1.2 instead off 1.4 get a original codmp.exe from someone like me


----------



## niek (Aug 1, 2004)

wollyhead said:


> i'm not the smartest guy with computers and such so i was directed here for help...
> 
> when opening call of duty i get a fatal error that says this - user interface is version 9, expected 8.
> 
> ...


----------



## colmaca (Jul 12, 2003)

why you just copy a post no say anything


----------



## Seb7 (Aug 2, 2004)

colmaca,

should be able to start COD using the safe mode option (via the start menu), open the console, and type '\cvar_reset', this resets everything back to default, which might do the trick.

Else;

just re-install the game from the CD (dont need to uninstall), then download & install the latest 1.4 patch.


----------



## colmaca (Jul 12, 2003)

the problem was that he used a program that changed the original .exe and would run 1.4 version anymore,it is fixed now buy sending him the .exe involved


----------



## jimbeam (Aug 27, 2004)

i have the same error can you help me?


----------



## Seb7 (Aug 2, 2004)

Just reinstall COD, and re-apply v1.4 patch.


----------

